# Berufsbezeichnung



## Jumper (21 August 2008)

Was seit ihr?


----------



## Full Flavor (21 August 2008)

Wenn ich das so richtig einschätze Mädchen für alles


----------



## Waelder (21 August 2008)

Eidgenössisch annerkanter Automatikfachmann  
oder Depp für alles....


----------



## Perfektionist (21 August 2008)

SPS-Programmierer:
http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?p=62973#post62973


----------



## johnij (21 August 2008)

Dipl.-Ing. 

Ich arbeite aber als Softwareentwickler (Java, C#..)

(Es fehlt mir noch die Berufserfahrung .Ich bin aber dabei)


----------



## Cerberus (21 August 2008)

Noch *A*rsch *ZU*m *BI*erholen. Aber bald (ab Oktober) Dipl.-Ing. Elektrotechnik!


----------



## Full Flavor (21 August 2008)

Waelder schrieb:


> oder Depp für alles....


 
So in etwa seh ich die sache auch.

Ich wollts nur nicht so deutlich sagen


----------



## johnij (21 August 2008)

Full Flavor schrieb:


> So in etwa seh ich die sache auch.
> 
> Ich wollts nur nicht so deutlich sagen


 
Ich glaube , das kommt vor, wenn man bei einer kleinen Firma schafft


----------



## johnij (21 August 2008)

Cerberus schrieb:


> Noch *A*rsch *ZU*m *BI*erholen. Aber bald (ab Oktober) Dipl.-Ing. Elektrotechnik!


 
Wie Dilp.-Ing??

studierts du an einer Hochschule?


----------



## Jumper (21 August 2008)

johnij schrieb:


> Wie Dilp.-Ing??
> 
> studierts du an einer Hochschule?


Wiso nicht Dipl.-Ing??
Die Personen die jetzt ferig werden sind fast alle noch Dipl.-Ing.!! und keine Batchelors


----------



## Full Flavor (21 August 2008)

johnij schrieb:


> Ich glaube , das kommt vor, wenn man bei einer kleinen Firma schafft


 
Man nimmt was man kriegt ich kann im grunde nicht meckern hab ja fast alles was ich will nur ein bisschen zuviel abwechslung


----------



## Cerberus (21 August 2008)

johnij schrieb:


> Wie Dilp.-Ing??
> 
> studierts du an einer Hochschule?


 
Ich mach en BA-Studium. Das ist so ein Zwischending zwischen Ausbildung und Studium. Dabei ist immer ein vierteljährlicher Wechsel zwischen Theorie und Praxis.
Danach schreibt man seine Diplomarbeit (hab ich schon) und kann arbeiten.

Der Vorteil des Ganzen ist, dass man die theoretischen Grundlagen eines Dipl.Ing. mit den praktischen Erfahrungen eines Azubis mischt.
Der Nachteil ist allerdings, dass man den theoretischen Stoff aus eigentlich 3 Jahren in anderthalb Jahren durchbringen muss. Das führt dazu dass man nicht zu knapp ranklotzen muss, um nicht den Faden zu verlieren, und dazu, dass man beinahe täglich bis spät in die Nacht am Arbeiten ist.


----------



## Frank (21 August 2008)

Cerberus schrieb:


> Ich mach en BA-Studium. Das ist so ein Zwischending zwischen Ausbildung und Studium. Dabei ist immer ein vierteljährlicher Wechsel zwischen Theorie und Praxis.
> Danach schreibt man seine Diplomarbeit (hab ich schon) und kann arbeiten.
> 
> Der Vorteil des Ganzen ist, dass man die theoretischen Grundlagen eines Dipl.Ing. mit den praktischen Erfahrungen eines Azubis mischt.
> Der Nachteil ist allerdings, dass man den theoretischen Stoff aus eigentlich 3 Jahren in anderthalb Jahren durchbringen muss. Das führt dazu dass man nicht zu knapp ranklotzen muss, um nicht den Faden zu verlieren, und dazu, dass man beinahe täglich bis spät in die Nacht am Arbeiten ist.


 
studierst du in MA? wenn ja, liegt das bin in die nacht arbeiten an der organisation des fachbereichleiters *ROFL*


----------



## johnij (21 August 2008)

Cerberus schrieb:


> Ich mach en BA-Studium. Das ist so ein Zwischending zwischen Ausbildung und Studium. Dabei ist immer ein vierteljährlicher Wechsel zwischen Theorie und Praxis.
> Danach schreibt man seine Diplomarbeit (hab ich schon) und kann arbeiten.
> 
> Der Vorteil des Ganzen ist, dass man die theoretischen Grundlagen eines Dipl.Ing. mit den praktischen Erfahrungen eines Azubis mischt.
> Der Nachteil ist allerdings, dass man den theoretischen Stoff aus eigentlich 3 Jahren in anderthalb Jahren durchbringen muss. Das führt dazu dass man nicht zu knapp ranklotzen muss, um nicht den Faden zu verlieren, und dazu, dass man beinahe täglich bis spät in die Nacht am Arbeiten ist.


 

Dipl.-Ing. ---> Uni
Dipl.-Ing. (FH)--> Fachhochschule
BA-->??? *ROFL**ROFL*


----------



## Cerberus (21 August 2008)

Frank schrieb:


> studierst du in MA? wenn ja, liegt das bin in die nacht arbeiten an der organisation des fachbereichleiters *ROFL*


 
Ne ich studier in Lörrach. Und das bis in die Nacht arbeiten liegt auch am Fachbereichsleiter! Denn wenn man tagsüber von 8 bis 18 Uhr Vorlesung hat, bleibt wohl nichts anderes mehr übrig!



johnij schrieb:


> Dipl.-Ing. ---> Uni
> Dipl.-Ing. (FH)--> Fachhochschule
> BA-->??? *ROFL**ROFL*


 
Dipl.-Ing. (BA) natürlich!*ROFL*
Falls du wissen wolltest was BA heißt:
BA--> Berufsakademie oder ab demnächst: Duale Hochschule


----------



## johnij (21 August 2008)

Cerberus schrieb:


> Ne ich studier in Lörrach. Und das bis in die Nacht arbeiten liegt auch am Fachbereichsleiter! Denn wenn man tagsüber von 8 bis 18 Uhr Vorlesung hat, bleibt wohl nichts anderes mehr übrig!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

mmh Berufsakademie *ROFL**ROFL*

Auf sowas pfeife ich 

denn bist du kein richtiger Dipl.-Ing.

Was verdient man als Berufsanfäneger bei der BERUFSAKADEMIE??


----------



## Ralle (21 August 2008)

johnij schrieb:


> mmh Berufsakademie *ROFL**ROFL*
> 
> Auf sowas pfeife ich
> 
> ...



Absolut unpassende Bemerkung, wo kommst du denn bloß her. Was ist denn ein richtiger Dipl.-Ing? Ich kenn Leute mit Dr. die kein Programm richtig auf die Reihe bekommen, also das ist doch wirklich kein Kriterium.


----------



## SPSKILLER (21 August 2008)

hey johnij,

wenn Typen wie du :sb1: richtige Dipl.Ing. sind, *ROFL*dann bin ich ECHT froh blos Techniker zu sein.


----------



## vierlagig (21 August 2008)

johnij schrieb:


> mmh Berufsakademie *rofl**rofl*
> 
> Auf Sowas Pfeife Ich
> 
> ...


*
Fick Dich Ins Knie Du Kleiner Wichser!*


----------



## Jumper (21 August 2008)

Ja auf!! weiter!!komm!! macht euch gegenseitig fertig!!
:TOOL::TOOL::TOOL::TOOL::TOOL::TOOL::TOOL::TOOL:


----------



## kiestumpe (21 August 2008)

Ich versteh das auch nicht, was J. gegen die BA hat- ist vielleicht reine Unwissenheit ?!. 
Meiner Meinung nach könnte sich die TU/TH von dem Prinzip, die Leute (Ings, Bachs oder Masters) frühzeitig in die Praxis zu bringen auch was abschneiden - ok evt. dauerts dann etwas länger bis man zum vollständigen Abschluss kommt. 
Livelong-learning ist eh die Zukunft.

just my 2 cent


----------



## Cerberus (21 August 2008)

johnij schrieb:


> Was verdient man als Berufsanfäneger bei der BERUFSAKADEMIE??


 
Je nachdem bei welchem Unternehmen du arbeiten darfst so zwischen 38 und 50 T€ im Jahr brutto.



johnij schrieb:


> mmh Berufsakademie *ROFL**ROFL*
> 
> Auf sowas pfeife ich
> 
> denn bist du kein richtiger Dipl.-Ing.


 
Auf sowas pfeif ich auch! Genau die Einstellung hatte VW bis vor nem Jahr auch. Dann haben die sich mal ein bisschen darüber informiert und jetzt suchen sie solche Leute. Muss man nicht verstehen, aber manche Leute / Organisationen sind einfach nicht auf der Höhe der Zeit!


----------



## Sven_HH (21 August 2008)

Ganz einfach nur E-Installatuer...
mit nenn bischen Weiterbildung im Automatisierungs Bereich.

btw: ich habe schon Dipl.Ing für Automatisierungstechnik kennengelert die nicht mal wussten wie mann den Schaltschrank auf bekommt... oder nenn Sensor auswechselt.


----------



## repök (21 August 2008)

johnij schrieb:


> mmh Berufsakademie *ROFL**ROFL*
> 
> Auf sowas pfeife ich
> 
> ...



Was ist da passiert? Ist der Hamster wieder vom Rad gefallen?
Hast du angst, weil er mehr kann wie du?

Echt, du bist der letzte hampelmann


----------



## Eliza (21 August 2008)

okay....... Disqualifiziere mich jetzt auch einfach mal als Dipl.Ing. Elektrotechnik (für die mit Titeljunkies: Uni)
Was ich in meinem Studium gelernt habe: Dass ich besser an einer FH studiert hätte für das, was ich jetzt mache, aber Programmieren und Inbetriebnahmen machen einfach zu viel Spaß als irgendwo im Büro zu versauern. 
Und wenn ich irgendwann mal keinen Bock mehr zu arbeiten (!) habe, kann ich immer noch zu den Profilneurotikern ins Projektmanagement gehen.


----------



## Eliza (21 August 2008)

johnij schrieb:


> mmh Berufsakademie *ROFL**ROFL*
> 
> Auf sowas pfeife ich
> 
> ...


 
*Auf den Boden der Tatsachen zurückhol*

Mannmannmann, es ist doch sch.... egal was für einen Titel man hat. Ich habe selbst auch noch nicht die Super-Erfahrung und ich hole mir eher die Ratschläge von Leuten, die den Job schon jahrelang machen. Und wenn das ein "einfacher" (nicht negativ gemeint) Elektriker ist. Der hat die Erfahrung damit und fertig. Auf der Baustelle kann ich mit meinem Dipl.Ing auch keinen Blumentopf gewinnen.
Aber Leute wie dich gibts halt immer wieder...... Geh einfach ins Projektmanagement.


----------



## Perfektionist (21 August 2008)

zu der gerade laufenden Diskussion sage ich nur:
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Standesdünkel


----------



## Full Flavor (21 August 2008)

> Zitat von *johnij*
> 
> 
> _mmh Berufsakademie *ROFL**ROFL*
> ...


..... ..... ..... ..... ...... ....... ...... ....... ...... ...... ....... ....... ....... ......

Soviel zum Thema obszöne Gesten:sw19:


----------



## vierlagig (21 August 2008)

@ralle: danke und ich weiß, es ist nur deine pflicht!


----------



## Ralle (21 August 2008)

vierlagig schrieb:


> @ralle: danke und ich weiß, es ist nur deine pflicht!



Yep, wir verstehen uns diesbezüglich ja hervorragend !


----------



## Markus (21 August 2008)

vierlagig schrieb:


> @ralle: danke und ich weiß, es ist nur deine pflicht!


 
ich habe gerade das 1:1 geschossen...


----------



## Ralle (21 August 2008)

*ACK*
Schrei, warum bin ich da nicht gleich drauf gekommen *ROFL*.


----------



## WIX (21 August 2008)

vierlagig schrieb:


> *Fick Dich Ins Knie Du Kleiner Wichser!*


 
hallo liebe forumer
@vierlagig 
das war von dir nisht angemesen 
du sollst dich nicht provosieren lassen
es reicht wenn man keine antwort gibt


----------



## repök (21 August 2008)

Wieso? Es trifft den Kern der Sache doch sehr gut. 
Wahrscheinlich sitzt er gerade vor seinem Diplom und wedelt sich ein!!


----------



## vierlagig (21 August 2008)

WIX schrieb:


> hallo liebe forumer
> @vierlagig
> das war von dir nisht angemesen
> du sollst dich nicht provosieren lassen
> es reicht wenn man keine antwort gibt



1. es war angemessen!
2. ralle hat mich dafür verwarnt!
3. hab mich nicht provozieren lassen, habe nur gesagt, was ich seit monaten denke!
4. es ist nur johnij


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (21 August 2008)

vierlagig schrieb:


> *
> Fick Dich Ins Knie Du Kleiner Wichser!*



He 4L so wird das aber nichts mit dem Philosophie Studium 

Gruss
Audsuperuser


----------



## Ralle (21 August 2008)

@Markus

Muß ich jetzt eigentlich jeden, der 4Ls Text zitiert verwarnen?????:s2:


----------



## jabba (21 August 2008)

repök schrieb:


> Wieso? Es trifft den Kern der Sache doch sehr gut.
> Wahrscheinlich sitzt er gerade vor seinem Diplom und wedelt sich ein!!


 
Nee, nee , der "entwickelt" sich einen, denn er ist Entwickler....


Jetzt weiss ich auch was ein "Entwickler" ist. 

DANKE an das Forum


----------



## kolbendosierer (21 August 2008)

Hi,

Arsch.Vom.Dienst würde bei uns zutreffen.

LOL

So long

Robert


----------



## diabolo150973 (21 August 2008)

Oh...Schön!!!
Ich bin nicht alleine auf dieser Welt (hab meinen Punkt bei "Mechatroniker" gesetzt). Ist es nicht völlig ******egal, wer welchen Beruf hat. Ich denke, jeder hier hat irgendwo seine Daseinsberechtigung. Und da es hier scheinbar nicht gerade von arbeitslosen Versagern wimmelt, behaupte ich, dass auch sehr viele kompetente Menschen im Forum sind. Es kommt halt immer drauf, was im Beruf am meisten von einem gefordert wird, oder nicht? Ich glaube, ich kann mich getrost zu den Fachidioten zählen... HF-Generatoren und Schweißmaschinen okay. Alles was es sonst noch gibt... vergessen wir lieber.
Aber es scheint wieder da zu enden: Meiner ist länger als Deiner!

@4l: Für mich gehörst Du zu den Kompetenten! Jedenfalls habe ich immer sofort Hilfe bekommen, wenn ich sie brauchte. 

Ebenso, wie Larry Laffer... Man war ich stolz auf mein erstes "S5-Programm"

Die Umfrage an sich ist ganz interressant (man fühlt sich nicht so exotisch), aber diese Hühnerfi***rei ist echt ätzend.

Noch viel Spaß beim Vergleichen,

dia


----------



## Manfred Stangl (21 August 2008)

nur so am rande!

Habe als Elektrotechnik Ing. abgestimmt.

Bin gelernter Starkstrommonteur, habe Meisterschule im Abendkurs besucht, mit Buchhaltung und Recht, somit habe ich den Gewerbeschein.
Jetzt hab ich auch noch die Abendschule hinter mich gebracht, und werde in einem Jahr um den Ing. ansuchen.

Und darauf bin ich stolz!!


----------



## Lipperlandstern (21 August 2008)

Ich bin Elektrotechniker Fachrichtung Datenverarbeitungstechnik. 2 Jahre Vollzeit vor ca. 12 Jahren. Ich arbeite viel mit Dipl-Ings zusammen und stelle immer wieder fest das alle nur mit Wasser kochen...... auch ein Dipl-Ing macht Fehler und darf in Praxis noch was lernen.



@ Johny oder wie du heisst...

Du hast mein Mitleid, echt.... solche Typen wie du scheitern bei uns Reihenweise.......


----------



## Flinn (21 August 2008)

johnij schrieb:


> mmh Berufsakademie *ROFL**ROFL*
> 
> Auf sowas pfeife ich
> 
> ...


 
@johnij
Guten Tag Herr "Universitätsabsolvent-mit-noch-nicht-soviel-Berufserfahrung",

sind eventuell bei dem ganzen Theoriewissen-Lernen ein paar andere wichtige Zellen aus dem Gehirn verdrängt worden? Anders kann ich mir so komische Bemerkungen nicht erklären. Komm mal auf den Teppich zurück.

Gruß
Flinn

PS: Bin übrigens auch Dipl.-Ing., aber zum Glück mit Zusatz FH !
PPS: Wie konnten denn als Universitätsabsolvent die drei Rechtschreibfehler in deiner Signatur entstehen? Zzzzz.


----------



## volker (22 August 2008)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> ....Ich arbeite viel mit Dipl-Ings zusammen und stelle immer wieder fest das alle nur mit Wasser kochen...... auch ein Dipl-Ing macht Fehler und darf in Praxis noch was lernen.



ich bin "nur" (aber mit stolz) techniker fachrichtung energietechnik. 
aber ich arbeite als sps-programmierer/automatisierungstechniker.

 [OFFTOPIC ON]
und was die dipl.ings betrifft.... das lässt offt zu wünschen übrig... meist zu viel theorie und zu wenig praxis.... wollen die welt neu erfinden.... ein rad ist immer rund, oder?... 
oder sollen wir es doch mal 16eckick prbieren?.... 

*will jetzt hier aber auch keine diskussion in diesem thread darüber starten.*
(solche diskussionen hatten wir schon mit mehr oder weniger nährwert)mein wuchnsch wäre, das jeder ing vorher eine ausbildung macht oder zumindest ein 1-jähriges 'praktikum'.
ein beispiel: 
im moment betreue ich gerade eine praktikantin bei uns die im 6ten semester e-technik studiert und bei uns ein 2-monatiges praktikum macht. vorher keine lehre. die wusste nicht mal wie ein schütz aussieht geschweigeden wie das praktisch funktioniert, bis ich ihr das mal auseinandergebaut und erklärt habe. das zieht sich natürlich durch die ganze palette durch.
und so leute sind u.U. mal unsere chefs und wollen/sagen uns wie was zu bauen ist. ?????

 [OFFTOPIC OFF]


----------



## vierlagig (22 August 2008)

volker schrieb:


> mein wuchnsch wäre, das jeder ing vorher eine ausbildung macht oder zumindest ein 1-jähriges 'praktikum'.



...oder einen dualen Bildungsweg bestreiten ...

z.b. FH mit Berufsausbildung oder BA mit 1/2 Jahr pro Studienjahr Praktikum


----------



## volker (22 August 2008)

na klar.
wäre ich auch mit einverstanden.
wichtig wäre mir nur, dass die leute halt auch mal wirklich wissen wie das in der praxis so abgeht.


----------



## johnij (22 August 2008)

Moin,

@4L  
*betroffene Hunde bellen*


*@Markus,*

*war das eine Beleidigung um mich zu verwarnen?????*

*ich sag was ich denke.*

*Noch was, Du hast keine Ahnung was meine Kompetenz angeht .Also solche Vorurteile kannst du für Dich selbst behalten Herr Admiral Barbarossa*

*johnij*


----------



## johnij (22 August 2008)

volker schrieb:


> ich bin "nur" (aber mit stolz) techniker fachrichtung energietechnik.
> aber ich arbeite als sps-programmierer/automatisierungstechniker.
> 
> [OFFTOPIC ON]
> ...


 
Nur mal ganz kurz zur Info,
die Geräte mit dem Du arbeitest wurden von Entwicklern und Ingenieuren aus der Forschung +Entwicklung (Uni) entwicklet bzw.erfunden.
Viele hier wissen überhaupt nicht was eine Laplace - oder Fouriertransformation ist (Signalübertragung).Dazu gehört eine mathematische Kompetenz.
Tja voher denn, es ist mir aber wurst.

Also den Ball flach halten


----------



## Solaris (22 August 2008)

johnij schrieb:


> Also den Ball flach halten




Kennst Du auch den Sinn Deiner Worte?


----------



## Larry Laffer (22 August 2008)

johnij schrieb:


> Nur mal ganz kurz zur Info,
> die Geräte mit dem Du arbeitest wurden von Entwicklern und Ingenieuren aus der Forschung +Entwicklung (Uni) entwicklet bzw.erfunden.


 
Bist du dir da wirklich sicher ... Ich habe da etwas andere Erfahrungen ...



johnij schrieb:


> Viele hier wissen überhaupt nicht was eine Laplace - oder Fouriertransformation ist (Signalübertragung).Dazu gehört eine mathematische Kompetenz.


 
Hast du die Stichpunkte mal in die Suche eingegeben ? Du wirst dich wundern, was du dazu so findest ...

*Resume :*

@Johnij:
Du hast es echt drauf, mit deiner Angeberei immer das "Wohlwollen" aller auf dich zu ziehen. Was steckt dahinter ? Profilierungs-Neurose ?
Damit du mal eine Vorstellung hast :
Ich selbst bin auch "nur" Elektrotechniker - habe aber schon einigen Ingenieuren "das Laufen beigebracht".
Was deine Gehalts-Geschichte angeht, die ja auch immer wieder durchklingt ... mit deinem Gehalt würde ich jeden Tag mittags aufhören zu arbeiten (ich fange um 7:00 Uhr morgens an).
Vielleicht solltest du diese Themen in Zukunft meiden ... sie führen zu nichts ...
Und vielleicht solltest du nicht immer versuchen, den Zorn derer auf dich zu ziehen, bei denen du stolz darauf sein dürftest, wenn du deren Schuhe putzen dürftest - auch wenn es keine Ingenieure sind ...

Gruß
LL


----------



## Frank (22 August 2008)

johnij schrieb:


> Nur mal ganz kurz zur Info,
> die Geräte mit dem Du arbeitest wurden von Entwicklern und Ingenieuren aus der Forschung +Entwicklung (Uni) entwicklet bzw.erfunden.
> Viele hier wissen überhaupt nicht was eine Laplace - oder Fouriertransformation ist (Signalübertragung).Dazu gehört eine mathematische Kompetenz.
> Tja voher denn, es ist mir aber wurst.
> ...


 
auch an der FH und BA wird nach Laplace und Fourier transformiert, ja
sogar die z-Transformation haben wir praktiziert...
Du bist echt ein ganz armes Würstchen mit Tunnelblick! Ich hoffe die
Realität holt dich ganz schnell ein...


----------



## Cerberus (22 August 2008)

volker schrieb:


> .... ein rad ist immer rund, oder?...
> oder sollen wir es doch mal 16eckick prbieren?....


 
Ein dreieckiges Rad ist gegenüber dem viereckigen ein Fortschritt...
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
... denn es holpert einmal weniger pro Umdrehung!!*ROFL*


----------



## marlob (22 August 2008)

johnij schrieb:


> Nur mal ganz kurz zur Info,
> die Geräte mit dem Du arbeitest wurden von Entwicklern und Ingenieuren aus der Forschung +Entwicklung (Uni) entwicklet bzw.erfunden.
> ...


Also mein Stammtischkollege hat an einer FH Elektrotechnik studiert und arbeitet bei einem grossen deutschen Konzern in der Entwicklungsabteilung zusammen mit Uniabsolventen und auch Technikern.
Und dort ist es nicht so, das Uniabsolvent über FH-Absolvent über Techniker steht. Dort stehen auch Techniker in der Hierarchie über einigen Uniabsolventen.


----------



## crash (22 August 2008)

Cerberus schrieb:


> Ein dreieckiges Rad ist gegenüber dem viereckigen ein Fortschritt...
> .
> .
> ... denn es holpert einmal weniger pro Umdrehung!!*ROFL*


...dafür aber um so kräftiger. 
(je weniger ecken desto holper)


----------



## Eliza (22 August 2008)

johnij schrieb:


> Nur mal ganz kurz zur Info,
> die Geräte mit dem Du arbeitest wurden von Entwicklern und Ingenieuren aus der Forschung +Entwicklung (Uni) entwicklet bzw.erfunden.
> Viele hier wissen überhaupt nicht was eine Laplace - oder Fouriertransformation ist (Signalübertragung).Dazu gehört eine mathematische Kompetenz.
> Tja voher denn, es ist mir aber wurst.
> ...


 
Das erklärt die ganzen Bugs.... 

Wenn man sich mit nem Titel soooo wichtig nimmt, dann soll man halt in die Entwicklung gehen oder das Rad neu erfinden.

Im Allgemeinen sollte man aber trotzdem nicht vergessen, dass Leute, die vielleicht kein Diplom haben, dafür aber Berufserfahrung haben, mindestens genauso wichtig sind wie die Titelträger. Außerdem entspricht es einfach nicht meiner Einstellung, Menschen nach ihren Titeln zu beurteilen, da verlass ich mich doch lieber auf meinen Menschenverstand als auf die Visitenkarte zu gucken.


----------



## WIX (22 August 2008)

ich möchte was zu desm thema sagn
keiner ist beser als der andere
jeder hat seine aufgaben im lebn
jeder ergänzt den andern


----------



## crash (22 August 2008)

so ein Titel sagt doch gar nichts.
Entscheidend ist einzig und allein das Können.


----------



## e4sy (22 August 2008)

ihr habt probleme... 
regt euch doch über johnij´s meinung nich so auf... 
jeder hat recht auf seine meinung...

nur dass es nicht so ist, sollte jedem, der im berufsleben steht, hinreichend bekannt sein.
leider brauch man in D diese scheine um an die richtig tollen jobs zu kommen.
wie geeignet man wirklich ist (fachlich/menschlich) muss jeder in der praxis unter beweis stellen. dann ist es letztlich egal ob Meister, Techniker, Dipl.-Ing(uni/FH/BA)... 
in seltenen fällen schaffen sogar facharbeiter mal den sprung in die höhere liga...

und nu zurück zum thema 

so far...
MSc., dipl.-ing.(FH) e4sy


----------



## johnij (22 August 2008)

e4sy schrieb:


> ihr habt probleme...
> regt euch doch über johnij´s meinung nich so auf...
> jeder hat recht auf seine meinung...
> 
> ...


 
*ACK*

Bei vielen Stellenausschreibungen kommst du als Techniker oder Meister oder..... nicht in Frage . 

Wegen Kompetenz : ich habe an einer der Besten Unis studiert
                            Abschlussdurschnitt 1.2
Naja egal

Also so ein Fucklabarei will ich nich mehr hören


----------



## Jumper (22 August 2008)

UND wo ist die Super UNI???
Was hast du eigentlich studiert!!
Und was für (Schrott)Entwickelst du!!
Und wenn ich gewuust hätte was für eine scheisßsssss Diskussion ich hier ins Rollen bringe hätte ich diese Umfrage sein gelassen!!!!!!!


----------



## johnij (22 August 2008)

Jumper schrieb:


> UND wo ist die Super UNI???
> Was hast du eigentlich studiert!!
> Und was für (Schrott)Entwickelst du!!
> Und wenn ich gewuust hätte was für eine scheisßsssss Diskussion ich hier ins Rollen bringe hätte ich diese Umfrage sein gelassen!!!!!!!


 

:sc5::sc6::sc6::sc6::sc6::sc6::sc6::sc6::sc6::sc6::sc6::sc6::sc6::sc6:


----------



## Jumper (22 August 2008)

Mich hätte viel mehr interessiert was ihr für einen Beruf habt und was eure Tätigkeiten sind!!

Eines ist und wird ja wohl klar sein !!!
Einen Facharbeiter kann man nur sehr schwer in der Entwicklung einsetzen und einen Ing. nur sehr schwer in der In-betriebnahme und im Service....!

Das Einzige problem ist das ein Facharbeiter 
einsieht das er nicht für die Entwicklung geeignet wäre!! 
Nur der Ing. begreift halt meistens nicht das er nicht für den Service und.. geeignet ist!!

Ich bin gerade selber auf dem Weg zum Ing.!!!


----------



## Flinn (22 August 2008)

johnij schrieb:


> *ACK*
> 
> Bei vielen Stellenausschreibungen kommst du als Techniker oder Meister oder..... nicht in Frage .
> 
> ...


 
Lieber Kollege,

Glückwunsch zur guten Uni-Leistung. Das meine ich ehrlich!
Ich hatte einen Gesamtdurchschnitt im Studium von 1.3. Das hilft natürlich bei den ersten Stellenbewerbungen. Nur über Kompetenz sagt dieser Notendurchschnitt nun wirklich überhaupt nichts aus. Im Job braucht man nur noch ein Minimum von dem, was man im Studium gepaukt hat. Wirkliche Kompetenz zeichnet sich dadurch aus: Schnelles Einarbeiten in neue (auch fachfremde) Thematik, gute Methodik, lösungsorientiertes und selbstständiges Arbeiten, aber auch Teamfähigkeit, gute Kommunikationsfähigkeit sowieso. Diese Liste lässt sich unendlich fortsetzen. Wieviel jeder davon hat, möge er für sich selbst entscheiden.

Viel Erfolg...

Gruß
Flinn

PS: Was wären therotische Entwicklungen ohne ihre praktischen Anwendungen?


----------



## Full Flavor (22 August 2008)

Also wenn alle Entwickler so eingebildet sind wie du bin wirklich, wirklich froh keiner zu sein!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

:sw6:


----------



## Jumper (22 August 2008)

johnij schrieb:


> :sc5::sc6::sc6::sc6::sc6::sc6::sc6::sc6::sc6::sc6::sc6::sc6::sc6::sc6:



Das war ne ernst gemeinte Frage !! Und hätte ich gerne ne antwort!!


----------



## PeterEF (22 August 2008)

aus : http://www.focus.de/jobs/bewerbung/tid-10091/bewerbung-absage-an-fachidioten_aid_303667.html



> FOCUS-CAMPUS: Mit welchen Defiziten bekom­men Sie es bei Bewerbern am häufigsten zu tun?
> Hohr: Die jungen Absolventen, gerade die High Potentials, scheitern an ihrer eigenen Überheblichkeit. Die haben einen Einser- oder Zweierschnitt, sind fachlich gut und glauben, sie sind super. Dann erleiden sie schnell Schiffbruch, sehen es aber natürlich nicht ein und denken, das Umfeld sei schuld. Weil sie ja schließlich zu den Top-15-Prozent gehören und von einer Elite-Uni kommen.
> 
> FOCUS-CAMPUS: Sie haben einmal gesagt, dass in einem Bewerbungsgespräch „eine stimmige Persönlichkeit“ zählt. Was ist das?
> Hohr: Das bedeutet, dass die Fähigkeiten des Bewerbers keine Schlagseite haben dürfen. Nicht nur das Wissen steht im Vordergrund, was leider in der Hochschulausbildung meistens der Fall ist. Wichtig ist vielmehr die Fähigkeit, die Umgebung wahrzunehmen: Was ist im Arbeitsumfeld los? Wie reagieren die Kollegen? Verletzt man jemanden, wenn man so oder so agiert?


----------



## vierlagig (22 August 2008)

Jumper schrieb:


> Mich hätte viel mehr interessiert was ihr für einen Beruf habt und was eure Tätigkeiten sind!!



Instandhaltungsingenieur - eingestellt als Ingenieur Elektrotechnik - studiert an der BA Bautzen ergo Dipl.Ing. (BA) Elektrotechnik/Automatisierungstechnik

Aufgaben: vorbeugende und der Zerstörung nacheilende Instandhaltung. Dafür die elektrotechnische Hoheit an zwei Teilanlagen.
Optimierung des Produktionsprozesses. Erweiterung der Möglichkeiten. Pflege des bestehenden.

Darüber hinaus: Arsch vom Dienst - Urlaubs-/Krankheitsvertretung, Bereitschaft, Anlagenfahrern das Köppel streicheln


----------



## PhilippL (22 August 2008)

Hi,

ich muß hier auch mal kurz was los werden...



e4sy schrieb:


> leider brauch man in D diese scheine um an die richtig tollen jobs zu kommen.


 
Tja und da war doch das Problem mit der Definition von toll schon wieder. Seit doch froh, dass nicht jeder zum Studium läuft sonst wären die ganzen *tollen* Jobs doch weg... :-D



johnij schrieb:


> *ACK*
> 
> Bei vielen Stellenausschreibungen kommst du als Techniker oder Meister oder..... nicht in Frage .
> 
> ...


 
und was kannst du dir jetzt mit deinem Abschluß an der besten Uni kaufen? Nix! 

Ich bin auch nur ein kleiner Techniker und hab noch viel zu lernen! Aber das hab ich wenigstens kapiert!
Es gibt Leute egal wo du hinkommst die haben mehr Ahnung und weniger Titel... und wo liegt jetzt das Problem?

Mit einem Titel wird man nicht satt mit Fachwissen schon!!!


----------



## marlob (22 August 2008)

Jumper schrieb:


> ...
> Eines ist und wird ja wohl klar sein !!!
> Einen Facharbeiter kann man nur sehr schwer in der Entwicklung einsetzen und einen Ing. nur sehr schwer in der In-betriebnahme und im Service....!
> ...


Also in den meisten Firmen wo wir für arbeiten, nehmen die Ingenieure die Anlagen auch in Betrieb. Entweder sind es reine Inbetriebnahmeingenieure oder sie schreiben erst die Software und nehmen die Anlagen dann in Betrieb.
Natürlich immer mit tatkräftiger Unterstützung entsprechender Facharbeiter


----------



## Jumper (22 August 2008)

marlob schrieb:


> Also in den meisten Firmen wo wir für arbeiten, nehmen die Ingenieure die Anlagen auch in Betrieb. Entweder sind es reine Inbetriebnahmeingenieure oder sie schreiben erst die Software und nehmen die Anlagen dann in Betrieb.
> Natürlich immer mit tatkräftiger Unterstützung entsprechender Facharbeiter




Aber einer der frisch von der UNI kommt(Inbetriebnahme) kann das nie im Leben(Inbetriebnahme)

Also muss er erst mal ne ewigkeit damit eingelernt werden!!
Einer der von der BA kommt kann hat aber schon einwenig Ahnung von der Inbetriebnahme!!
Mir ging es nur darum!dAS EIN uni STUDENT MEISTENS DENKT dass es für ihn kein Problem ist die Anlage mal kurz Aufzubauen..Inbetriebznhemen..Motoren wechseln...
Aber wenn man dann mal sagt da mach mal... DA kommen so einige ??? für den Uni Ing.
Oder seht ihr dass anderst !
Aber wir sind schon wieder bei diesem scheiß Thema !! :-(


----------



## vierlagig (22 August 2008)

@jumper: wer weiß, wie es in der praxis läuft und sich als ing., in meinem fall (BA) auf einen job als instandhalter einläßt weiß vorher, dass er dem ganzen mindestens eine fettverschmierte jeans zu opfern hat und nicht jeden tag mit sauberen fingernägeln übersteht!


----------



## Jumper (22 August 2008)

@4L

Du bist ja auch ein BA-Student gewesen!!
Und kein UNI-student der noch nie einen Schraubendreher in der Hnad hatte


----------



## e4sy (22 August 2008)

Jumper schrieb:


> ...ein Ing. nur sehr schwer in der In-betriebnahme und im Service....!


 
höööm? also ich kenne unmengen an ings die inbetriebnahmen fahren und ungefähr genau soviele service-ings... 
also die aussage trifft mal garnich zu...

und ich bin mittlerweile auch in der instandhaltung angekommen... 
jedoch als angehender leiter... 
um mich herum meister und techniker, in den anderen fakultäten überwiegend UNI-ing´s...


----------



## Eliza (22 August 2008)

Jumper schrieb:


> Aber einer der frisch von der UNI kommt(Inbetriebnahme) kann das nie im Leben(Inbetriebnahme)
> 
> Also muss er erst mal ne ewigkeit damit eingelernt werden!!
> Einer der von der BA kommt kann hat aber schon einwenig Ahnung von der Inbetriebnahme!!
> ...


 
Also ich kannte IBN auch "nur" aus dem Praktikum, hab ja auch an der Uni studiert.
Als ich dann anfing zu arbeiten, hat mein Chef mich dann gleich in kalte Wasser geschmissen: 3 Anlagen, die ich nicht programmiert habe, 2 Tage zum Programm angucken und ab ins Ausland zur Inbetriebnahme.
Learning by Doing. Man hat ja nun schon mal nen Schaltschrank gesehen, auch von innen. Und wenn man sich nicht allzu doof anstellt und das umsetzt, was man mal im Studium und von Kollegen gelernt hat, dann kriegt man das auch frisch von der Uni hin.
Mittlerweile mach ich das auch schon länger, aber es gibt immer noch Sachen, bei denen ich Kollegen fragen muss.
Ich kann zwar Kleinigkeiten im Schrank umbauen, aber keinen Motor tauschen. Das ist auch nicht mein Job. Dafür guckt mein Schlosser, wenn er mal langeweile hat, wie ein Schwein ins Uhrwerk in mein Programm. So hat jeder seine Aufgaben, und wenn man sich gegenseitig hilft und kein Kompetenzgerangel da ist, dann geht das. Hab auch schon 2 Tage nur Stecker verkabelt, weil der Elektriker zu viel zu tun hatte (Schrank war auf IBN mal wieder nur halb fertig), dafür hat er mir dann beim I/O-Check geholfen.


----------



## Cerberus (22 August 2008)

Egal wer was studiert / gelernt hat, und auch egal was er jetzt tut, es geht doch nix über eine gesunde Menge an Praxis.


----------



## Full Flavor (22 August 2008)

Um mal wieder auf die Umfrage zurückzukommen:

Wir sind ja schon ein bunt gemischter haufen!!!


----------



## vierlagig (22 August 2008)

Full Flavor schrieb:


> Wir sind ja schon ein bunt gemischter haufen!!!



haben aber weder Mechatronik-Techniker noch Mechatronik-Techniker


----------



## Full Flavor (22 August 2008)

vierlagig schrieb:


> haben aber weder Mechatronik-Techniker noch Mechatronik-Techniker


 
Man muss nicht alles haben!!!ROFLMAO


----------



## marlob (22 August 2008)

vierlagig schrieb:


> haben aber weder Mechatronik-Techniker noch Mechatronik-Techniker


Zumindest gibt es Benutzer mit den Namen
Mechatronik, mechatroniker und MechatroniX ob die aber auch Techniker sind
Haben zusammen aber auch nur 4 Beiträge


----------



## Ralle (22 August 2008)

Flinn schrieb:


> Lieber Kollege,
> 
> Glückwunsch zur guten Uni-Leistung. Das meine ich ehrlich!
> Ich hatte einen Gesamtdurchschnitt im Studium von 1.3. Das hilft natürlich bei den ersten Stellenbewerbungen. Nur über Kompetenz sagt dieser Notendurchschnitt nun wirklich überhaupt nichts aus. Im Job braucht man nur noch ein Minimum von dem, was man im Studium gepaukt hat. Wirkliche Kompetenz zeichnet sich dadurch aus: Schnelles Einarbeiten in neue (auch fachfremde) Thematik, gute Methodik, lösungsorientiertes und selbstständiges Arbeiten, aber auch Teamfähigkeit, gute Kommunikationsfähigkeit sowieso. Diese Liste lässt sich unendlich fortsetzen. Wieviel jeder davon hat, möge er für sich selbst entscheiden.
> ...



Und was man weder an der Uni, noch an der FH oder BA lernt ist wohl menschliche Kompetenz. Entwickler haben es da offensichtlich ungleich schwerer, denn der richtige Umgang mit Elektrikern, Schlossern, Instandhaltern ist eine Sache, die auch erst einmal gelernt und gemeistert sein will. Ich versuche also immer, mit den Leuten "vor Ort" klar zu kommen, denn letztendlich müssen wir gemeinsam arbeiten, um Probleme an Anlagen so schnell wie möglich zu beseitigen. Dabei bin ich mir immer bewußt, daß ich zwar Kabel, INIs, Motoren und auch irgendwelche Greiferbacken auswechseln kann, aber trotzdem überlasse ich das auch gerne den Leuten, die genau das gelernt haben, die sind i.d.R. schneller und besser auf diesem Gebiet. Kein Grund auf jemanden herabzublicken, nur weil er einen andern Weg in den Beruf wählt. 

Meine Ausbildung ist z.Bsp. gar nicht dabei , deshalb hab ich mal Maschinenbau genommen. Aber eigentlich hab ich Feinwerktechnik (Konstruktion) an einer E-Technik-Uni studiert, da kann man sich fast aussuchen, als was man durchgehen will . Aber Programmierer bin ich eigentlich gar nicht, Quereinsteiger würd ich das nennen.


----------



## Jumper (22 August 2008)

vierlagig schrieb:


> haben aber weder Mechatronik-Techniker noch Mechatronik-Techniker



Naja! Wenn wundert das??
Mich nicht!
Den Mechatronik -techniker gibts glaub erst seit 1 oder 2 Jahre!

Eigentlich hätte an der Stelle des zweiten Mechatronikers - ein Informatiker
stehen sollen!
Aber dass passiert halt wenn man mehrer Sachen gleichzeitig macht!
Und Umfragen kann man ja nicht mehr bearbeiten!

Naja
SPS-Fachkraft hätte ich noch erwähnen können doch mehr als 10 Antwortmöglichkeiten ging halt nicht!!
Habe ich sonst noch ne wichtige Berufsgruppe vergessen?


----------



## Full Flavor (22 August 2008)

Jumper schrieb:


> Habe ich sonst noch ne wichtige Berufsgruppe vergessen?


 
Wenn du "Mädchen für alles" als Beruf siehst dann ja*ROFL*


----------



## Cerberus (22 August 2008)

Jumper schrieb:


> Habe ich sonst noch ne wichtige Berufsgruppe vergessen?


 

*A*rsch *ZU*m *BI*erholen!*ROFL*

Aber mit der Möglichkeit "Sonstiges" kann sich ja jeder helfen, der sich mit den anderen Bezeichnungen nicht identifizieren kann. Haste gut gemacht!


----------



## geduldiger (22 August 2008)

Ein kollege von mir studiert seit ein paar Jahren Mechatronik an ner Uni.

wäre also Dipl.-Ing. Mechatronik

Ich selbst habe Elektrotechnik mit Fachrichtung Automatisierungstechnik (Könnte quasi 2 sachen ankreuzen (geht aber net)) studiert und bin nach nem kurzen ausflug in die Inbetriebnehmerwelt (Industrieroboter, SPS und Visu) in die Instandhaltung gekommen und sammle jetzt erst mal Berufserfahrung.


----------



## kiestumpe (22 August 2008)

Ralle schrieb:


> Entwickler haben es da offensichtlich ungleich schwerer, denn der richtige Umgang mit Elektrikern, Schlossern, Instandhaltern ist eine Sache, die auch erst einmal gelernt und gemeistert sein will.
> ...
> Aber Programmierer bin ich eigentlich gar nicht, Quereinsteiger würd ich das nennen.



Bei mir isses genauso, bin auch Quereinsteiger und hatte in Studium fast nix mit Programmieren zu tun. Aber was das Verhältnis zu Elektrikern, Schlossern und Instlern an geht kann ich nur das unterstreichen, was ELIZA hierüber geschreiben hat. Überheblichkeiten oder Profilneurosen sind sicherlich unangebracht. Und zum Kabelziehen, Pumpe setzen oder ähnliches ist ein entsprechender Handwerker einfach besser. Dafür tut sich der Ing. evt. leichter, sich über das Regelungskonzept Gedanken zu machen oder mit WinMod gut vorzubereiten-Laplace/Fourrier oder z-Trafo ist auch nichts anderes als ein Werkzeug aber kein Allheilmittel, reicht aber noch nicht hin eine Inbetriebnahme effizient durchzuführen. Jeder hat eben seine Stärken.

Schwieriger ist imho der Umgang mit realitätsfernen Projekt-Ingenieuren oder Vertrieblern, die sich zu weit aus dem Fenster lehnen


----------



## Rainer Hönle (22 August 2008)

Also ich bin Dipl.-Ing. (FH) Fachbereich Fertigungstechnik Fachrichtung Maschinenbau. Deshalb habe ich bei dieser unterrepräsentierten Berufsgruppenbezeichnung mein Kreuzchen gemacht. 
Mein Abschluss war  auch ganz passabel (meiner Meinung nach), ich würde aber weder damit noch mit meinem Gehalt prahlen. Viel wichtiger ist meiner Meinung nach das, was man nach dem Studium oder der Ausbildung weiterlernt. Das Gelernte kann nur die Basis darstellen. Wer sich hinstellt und nur sagt wie toll er ist, hat bald verloren. Ich finde es dann immer amüsant, wenn bei manchen Einsätzen die Herren mit den erweiterten Vornamen (Doktoren bis hin zu Professoren) die Haare raufen und die Jungs von der FH und die Elektrotechniker/Elektromeister das ganz dann zum Laufen bringen. Und das in einer Zeit, wo die anderen noch nicht einmal alle Lösungsmöglichkeiten durchdiskutiert haben. Und das ist doch letztendlich da was in der Praxis zählt. 
Darüber hinaus zählt bei einem so kleinen Betrieb wie unserem auch des persönliche mehr wie das Abschlusszeugnis. Ein Kotzbrocken selbst mit 1,0 hätte bei uns zum Beispiel keine Chance. Genausowenig wie Angeber die noch keinen Nachweis ihres Könnens vorlegen können aber eine große Klappe haben..


----------



## Eliza (22 August 2008)

kiestumpe schrieb:


> Schwieriger ist imho der Umgang mit realitätsfernen Projekt-Ingenieuren oder Vertrieblern, die sich zu weit aus dem Fenster lehnen


Die gibt's wohl überall....
(Kennen wir uns und arbeiten wir mit den selben leuten zusammen? )


----------



## Jumper (22 August 2008)

Ich denke ein Studium ist auch dazu da um zu lernen sich selbständig und schnell in neue Sachen einzuarbeiten! 
Hört sich zwar dumm an !
Naja


----------



## Cerberus (22 August 2008)

Jumper schrieb:


> Ich denke ein Studium ist auch dazu da um zu lernen sich selbständig und schnell in neue Sachen einzuarbeiten!
> Hört sich zwar dumm an !


 
Ist aber so!!


----------



## Full Flavor (22 August 2008)

Jumper schrieb:


> Ich denke ein Studium ist auch dazu da um zu lernen sich selbständig und schnell in neue Sachen einzuarbeiten!
> Hört sich zwar dumm an !
> Naja


 
Ja nur nicht an Elite - Unis  *ROFL*


----------



## Jumper (22 August 2008)

Elite UNIs verlässt man und man weis alles ,kann alles,und muss eigentlich ja auch nichts mehr lernen!!
Da sind wir uns wenigstens alle einig !!Naja alle bis auf eine einzige Person!! :s17: :sm8::sm8::sm8::s17:


----------



## Junior (22 August 2008)

Hallo,
ich komme gerade von Canada ( St. Johns ) zurück, wo ich unbedingt auf einem Forschungsschiff ein paar Probleme lösen mußte.
Auf so einem Schiff wimmelt es geradezu von Technikern, Ingeneuren und Doctoren und trotzdem müssen sie einen Autoschlosser einfliegen lassen weil sie alle mal wieder auf dem Schlauch stehen.

Mit schmunzeln habe ich die Flut von Beiträgen mit denen ein nicht vorhandenes Sommerloch gefüllt wird gelesen.
Ich denke mal, die meisten Forumsmitglieder wissen schon was sie können und das es auf irgendwelche Titel oder Berufsbezeichnungen nicht wirklich ankommt.
Ich darf mich übrigens laut Visitenkarte Service Engineer nennen, lasse mich beim Kunden aber gerne mit Günter ansprechen.

In diesem Sinne allen ein schönes Wochenende.
*Ich* weiß das ich es verdient habe.

MfG Günter.


----------



## kiestumpe (22 August 2008)

Eliza schrieb:


> Die gibt's wohl überall....
> (Kennen wir uns und arbeiten wir mit den selben leuten zusammen? )



Mit Artverwandten sicherlich, aber ich bin hier in meiner FA bis jetzt der einzigste der die SPS-Bits verbiegt.


----------



## Larry Laffer (22 August 2008)

Junior schrieb:


> Mit schmunzeln habe ich die Flut von Beiträgen mit denen ein nicht vorhandenes Sommerloch gefüllt wird gelesen.
> Ich denke mal, die meisten Forumsmitglieder wissen schon was sie können und das es auf irgendwelche Titel oder Berufsbezeichnungen nicht wirklich ankommt.


 
Hallo Günter,
das hast du schön gesagt ...

Gruß
LL


----------



## Kai (22 August 2008)

johnij schrieb:


> Nur mal ganz kurz zur Info,
> die Geräte mit dem Du arbeitest wurden von Entwicklern und Ingenieuren aus der Forschung +Entwicklung (Uni) entwicklet bzw.erfunden.
> Viele hier wissen überhaupt nicht was eine Laplace - oder Fouriertransformation ist (Signalübertragung).Dazu gehört eine mathematische Kompetenz.
> Tja voher denn, es ist mir aber wurst.
> ...


 
Wie Larry Laffer schon ganz richtig gesagt hat, hatten wir das Thema Fourier-Transformation auch schon hier im Forum:

http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=17105

Gruß Kai


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (22 August 2008)

Hallo,

man hört immer wieder, dass deutsche Hochschulen 1. vielleicht gute
Fachleute ausbilden aber 2. die soziale Kompetenz total vernachlässigen.

Unser Mr. *Elite-Uni-Absolvent* hat mit seinen Aussagen bestätigt, 
dass zumindest 2. zutrifft.


----------



## maweri (22 August 2008)

*Studienabbrecher!!!*

Ja, auch solche soll's geben.
Mir war Mathe zu theoretisch (Uni), wollte einfach nicht in meine Birne rein. Vielleicht war ich auch nur zu faul, was soll's.

Hatte vorher 'ne Lehre zum Energieelektroniker gemacht und bin jetzt 'Steuerungstechniker'.

Bei meinem letzten Stellungswechsel (nicht das, was ihr jetzt denkt), konnte ich meine Gehaltsvorderung problemlos durchsetzen. Scheinen also auch andere überzeugt zu sein, daß man auch ohne (abgeschlossenes) Studium was kann.

Außerdem arbeiten wir im Team, ohne Konstukteure, Mechaniker, Elektriker und Programmierer würde gar nix laufen.

RESPEKT ist das Zauberwort. Jeder weiß was der andere kann. Noch wichtiger ist aber zu wissen, was man selber nicht kann.

Schöne Grüße aussem Pott,
maweri


----------



## dani (22 August 2008)

gelernt habe ich mal Elektroinstallateur, nach der Lehre bin ich direkt in die Lebensmittelindustrie zur Instandhaltung.
Dabei habe ich 5 Jahre lang mehr oder weniger learning by doing die Anlagenwelt kennengelernt.
Danach habe ich dann den "Industriemeister Elektrotechnik Fachrichtung Elektrotechnik im Qualifikationsschwerpunkt Automatisierungs- und Informationstechnik" abgeschlossen und bin wieder in den Betrieb eingestiegen.
Inzwischen mit den unten angegebenen Aufgaben




			
				4l schrieb:
			
		

> Aufgaben: vorbeugende und der Zerstörung nacheilende Instandhaltung. Dafür die elektrotechnische Hoheit an [edit] 2 Linien und den Kühllagern[/edit].
> Optimierung des Produktionsprozesses. Erweiterung der Möglichkeiten. Pflege des bestehenden.
> 
> Darüber hinaus: Arsch vom Dienst - Urlaubs-/Krankheitsvertretung, Bereitschaft [edit] 24/7 [edit], Anlagenfahrern das Köppel streicheln


----------



## Lars Weiß (22 August 2008)

Ein Hoch auf die E-Techniker


----------



## Jan (3 Januar 2011)

*Was bin ich?!*

Hallo Jumper,

das frage ich mich auch manchmal.

Gelernt habe ich ursprünglich Energieelektroniker / Betriebstechnik.
Später habe ich den SPS-Techniker (geprüft nach VDMA/ZVEI) gemacht.
Wiederum etwas später habe ich den Meister Energie- / Gebäudetechnik gemacht.
Jetzt arbeite ich seit 3,5 Jahren als SPS-Programmierer.

An den Job bin ich durch eine Stellenausschreibung an der Pinwand in unserer Klasse (Meisterschule) gekommen.

Du kannst dir nun aussuchen, was ich bin.

Aber letztendlich ist es so wie hier schon öfter geschrieben wurde.
Es zählt nicht der Titel, den man hat, sondern was man kann und was man an Erfahrung hat.

Ich habe einen Kollegen, der hat "nur" eine abgeschlossene Ausbildung und programmiert seit 15 Jahren (ich staune immer wieder, wie schnell und sauber er komplexe Programme schreibt).

Ich hatte zwei Kollegen, die sind beide Ing.
Der eine ist nicht in der Lage sinngemäß richtige Kommentare zu schreiben und der Andere ist nicht in der Lage einen Kommentar nach vorgegebener Struktur (Anlagenteil-Aggregat-Funktion) zu schreiben.

Für mich klar der Beweis, dass der Titel nichts über die tatsächlichen Fähigkeiten aussagt.


----------



## marlob (4 Januar 2011)

Jan schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Ich hatte zwei Kollegen, die sind beide Ing.
> Der eine ist nicht in der Lage sinngemäß richtige Kommentare zu schreiben und der Andere ist nicht in der Lage einen Kommentar nach vorgegebener Struktur (Anlagenteil-Aggregat-Funktion) zu schreiben.
> ...


Ob das an der Hochschule/Uni für eine vernünftige Beweisführung gereicht hätte


----------



## erzteufele (4 Januar 2011)

mag jetzt nicht angeben, aber bei uns in der firma war dies genauso!

Unser Alter Programmierer ist in altersteilzeit und sein nachfolger war ing. ich war noch in der ausbildung zum mechatroniker hatte aber vorher schon ne höhere bfs für informatol und automatisierungstechnik besucht ... hab dann seit meinem 2ten ausbildungsjahr angefangen maschinen zu programmieren. meine erste war ne sortiermaschine reinschieben vision sensor sagt jup schieber auf fällt runter wenn nicht muss es wo anders eingeschoben werden und alles wird gezählt... war ja nix  meine zweite maschine war eine glühmaschine (8fach drehteller, farbpunkteerkennen, heizelemente R Messen, bestormen(glühen), ausschieben) das ganze variabel für verschiedene typen...
so nach und nach hat sich der ing. einfach die füße hochgelegt und ich hab alle arbeiten gemacht ... war auch viel schneller wie er, manche sachen konnte ich ihn aber immerhin fragen 

dieser hat dann gekündigt. Unsere firma wollte dann unbedingt wieder einen einstellen, diesmal ein techniker ... gleiches spiel, dieser war jetzt 1,5jahre bei uns hat es geschafft in dieser zeit eine maschine zu programmieren ... (band mit ca.15 stationen) recht einfach, naja was soll man dazu sagen ich hab mich immer aufgeregt und meine chef´s juckt nid. jetzt ist dieser auch weg und nun bin ich alleine und alles läuft, ich muss mich nichtmehr aufregen  bis auf das mein gehalt deutlich unter dem liegt was beide bekommen haben ... 

ich denke nur immer, ich habe ein problem ich kann es zwar aber ich hab keinen titel ...


----------



## Tommi (4 Januar 2011)

erzteufele schrieb:


> ich denke nur immer, ich habe ein problem ich kann es zwar aber ich hab keinen titel ...


 
Hallo,

wenn Du eine Titel möchtest, musst Du Dich weiterbilden. Meister oder
Techniker kann man in der Abendschule machen.

Ich kann nur für die Industriemeisterausbildung sprechen. Die Leute,
die im Beruf gut sind, auch wenn sie dort sehr eingespannt sind und 
manchmal den Unterricht nicht besuchen können, machen meist auch die 
beste Prüfung. 

Denk dran, dass Dir Dein fehlender Titel auch erst in 20 Jahren zum
Verhängnis werden kann, so geschehen bei uns in der Firma.

20 Jahre als Facharbeiter eine Meisterstelle gehabt - Umstrukturierung -
"wie, der ist gar kein Meister?"........

Ich würde es an Deiner Stelle machen und es ist absolut schaffbar...

Gruß
Tommi

PS: Es gibt mittlerweile auch Industriemeister Mechatronik


----------



## argv_user (4 Januar 2011)

Hallo ET:

Tommi hat es gesagt, und ich ergänze:

Du kannst das doch offenbar und machst das jetzt zum halben Preis.
Besorge Dir also den Schein.

Vorher könntest Du eventuell noch mit dem Betriebsrat Rücksprache halten, falls es einen gibt.


Aber Vorsicht, ist jetzt nicht böse gemeint:
Was Du nicht kannst ist anständig deutsch schreiben. Das könnte ein Hindernis sein. 
Also gib Dir mal mehr Mühe beim Verfassen von Forenbeiträgen, 
da tun manchem die Augen weh. 

Man muss nicht immer dem Admin nacheifern.


----------



## erzteufele (4 Januar 2011)

wenn ich am text tippen bin schreib ich einfach raus... dann kommen als zwei gedanken auf einmal dann tipp und tipp ;-) und im forum tut mir leid les ich nicht nochmal drüber^^ les grad was ich da geschrieben habe, ja ups au passiert *lala*

ja betriebsrat haben wir ... allerdings naja unsere firma ist nicht im arbeitgeberverband... somit hat auch unser betriebsrat recht wenig macht.


mein problem ist glaube ich das ich keine lust mehr habe auf schule, auch wenn ich es machen sollte, mir fehlt dazu einfach die lust, kann man titel nicht einfach kaufen 

ich mein bei manchen ing. / techniker meint man auch das sie diese geschenkt bekommen haben


----------



## Approx (4 Januar 2011)

erzteufele schrieb:


> ich mein bei manchen ing. / techniker meint man auch das sie diese geschenkt bekommen haben


Anekdote on:\
Wir hatten mal nen E-Technik Dipl.-Ing aus Russland, der wollte mit einem Phasenprüfer 24VDC messen. Auf die verwunderte Nachfrage des Technikers, ob er nichtmal den Unterschied zw. 230VAC und DC kenne, die lapidare Antwort: "is lange her...." Der Typ konnte alles, wusste alles, aber verzapft hat er nur Sch..., äh Schaden! 
Naja, der prüft nun woanders...
Anekdote off:\

Gruß Approx


----------



## Verpolt (4 Januar 2011)

http://sps-forum.de/showthread.php?p=302952#post302952


----------



## Tommi (4 Januar 2011)

erzteufele schrieb:


> mein problem ist glaube ich das ich keine lust mehr habe auf schule, auch wenn ich es machen sollte, mir fehlt dazu einfach die lust, kann man titel nicht einfach kaufen


 
Nein, kann und soll man auch nicht kaufen! :sb6: 

Ich will ja eigentlich nicht "väterlich" klingen, aber Du wirst sehen, dass
Du Dich in der Ausbildung auch persönlich weiterentwickelst. Das geht
den meisten so.

*Den Einstieg kannst Du aber nur allein schaffen.*

Ich füge noch einen Infoflyer zum Industriemeister Mechatronik an.

Das Institut kenne ich zwar nicht (komme aus NRW), die haben es aber schön beschrieben.

Und nun sieh zu...:s12:

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## Jan (4 Januar 2011)

@ erzteufele

Du könntest dich auch woanders mit deiner Programmiererfahrung bewerben und dann deinen Cheff vor die Wahl stellen. Entweder angemessenes Gehalt, oder du gehst. 
Vieleicht wäre es gut vorher pauschal mal nach mehr Gehalt zu fragen, wenn du entsprechend viel auf dem Kasten hast, solltest du auch das passende Gehalt bekommen. (Meine kleine Meinung).


----------



## erzteufele (5 Januar 2011)

@jan

ja schon, ich weiß ja nicht wie ihr das seht... bin ja gerade mal 25  meine ausbildung ist jetzt 1,5 jahre vorbei und bekomm 36k das finde ich selbst nicht schlecht als anfangsgehalt ... jedoch haben der ing. / techniker 44k / 51k bekommen

und wenn man dann die gemachte arbeit sieht komme ich da ins grübeln...


@tommi

 Nein, kann und soll man auch nicht kaufen! :sb6:
also mit dem soll ist dann kann wieder aufgehoben 

werde mir das am wochenende mal genau anschauen! danke


@verpolt

genau das ist unser system, blöde theoretiker die alles gemacht haben wollen und selbst keinen finger / gedanken krümmen...


@Approx

ausländische titel... ich weiß das aus unserer firma früher ... vor 20 jahren oder so einfach ein paar in die schweiz gefahren sind 2 tage schuldung und den dip. ing. in der tasche hatten ...



im allgemeinen seh ich schon ein das ich was machen sollte... ich verstehe nur das warum nicht in unserer gesellschaft... 
warum soll ich jetzt zeit und geld aufwenden um schule / weiterbildung zu machen wenn ich es mir selbst beibringen kann bzw. es weiß, alle info´s außem internet bekomme, alles nachlesen kann?
nur um einen titel zu haben? das ist mir einfach zu blöd. aber so ist die gesellschaft aufgebaut und ich werde mich um weiterzukommen im leben mich dieser beugen müssen, ob ich will oder nicht das ärgert mich


----------



## Marc_Quark (5 Januar 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

ich selbst hab Mechatronik - Automatisierungstechnik studiert.
Bei uns lief das so, dass der Praktische Teil wie so oft im Studium ziemlich auf der Strecke liegen geblieben ist. S7 Programmieren wurde kurz angeschnitten und Messen und Verkabeln lernt man dort sowieso nicht. 
Dort wird eben davon anusgegangen, dass man dies alles kann bevor man anfängt zu studieren.
Ist dies nicht der Fall müsste man sich selbst darum kümmern dies nachzuholen. Da dies jedoch nicht alle verstehen gibt es auch ein paar Ingineure die einen inkompetenten Eindruck machen.

Grüße


----------



## Mordor_FRI (5 Januar 2011)

*Afa*

Elektroniker Fachrichtung Energie und Gebäudetechnik

und nebenbei AFA (Affe für Alles)
Hier ein Auszug:
E-Plan
Autosketch
Schaltschrankplanung
Baustellenbetreuung
Office
S7
Wago
Logo
Simaris Design
WinCC flexible
WinCC
Proface
Janitza Messgeräte
Azubi Händchenhalter
....


----------



## Jan (5 Januar 2011)

erzteufele schrieb:


> @jan
> 
> ja schon, ich weiß ja nicht wie ihr das seht... bin ja gerade mal 25  meine ausbildung ist jetzt 1,5 jahre vorbei und bekomm 36k das finde ich selbst nicht schlecht als anfangsgehalt ... jedoch haben der ing. / techniker 44k / 51k bekommen
> 
> und wenn man dann die gemachte arbeit sieht komme ich da ins grübeln...


 

Das gibt mir schon wieder zu Denken.
Jünger, weniger Erfahrung, und als Anfangsgehalt viel mehr...
Ich muss ernsthaft überlegen, was ich falsch mache.


----------



## Verpolt (5 Januar 2011)

Weihnachstgeld?
Urlaubsgeld?
13.Gehalt?
Prämie?
35/37,5/40 Std.?
________________


----------



## erzteufele (5 Januar 2011)

Verpolt schrieb:


> Weihnachstgeld?
> Urlaubsgeld?
> 13.Gehalt?
> Prämie?
> ...


nein
nein
nein
2000 max. Prozentual auf ziele 
40 die wollten mich erst auf 42 des konnte ich allerdings blocken ...


@jan

meinste ich bekomm zuviel?


----------



## Jan (5 Januar 2011)

Nein
Nein
Nein
Nein (zwei mal Einmalzahlung (Brutto), aber bei weitem kein Monatsgehalt)
40 Std. + 10 Ü-Std./Monat im Gehalt

@ erzteufele

Nein, ich frage mich eher, ob ich zu wenig bekomme.
Nach deiner bisherigen Beschreibung, bekommst du wohl nicht zu viel.
Wenn ich mir mal anmaßen darf dies zu beurteilen.


----------



## ThorstenD2 (5 Januar 2011)

erzteufele schrieb:


> @jan
> 
> ja schon, ich weiß ja nicht wie ihr das seht... bin ja gerade mal 25  meine ausbildung ist jetzt 1,5 jahre vorbei und bekomm 36k das finde ich selbst nicht schlecht als anfangsgehalt ... jedoch haben der ing. / techniker 44k / 51k bekommen
> 
> und wenn man dann die gemachte arbeit sieht komme ich da ins grübeln...



Das sind jetzt Brutto oder Netto Angaben? 

Weiss mein Brutto grad nicht, Dezember Abrechnung hatte ich noch nicht in den Händen

Aber meinen Meister zu machen hat sich schon gelohnt, Chef hat 30% drauf gelegt und Kabel muss man auch nicht mehr ziehn (ausser wenn es brennt mal nen 2x2 oder Bus)


----------



## Tommi (5 Januar 2011)

erzteufele schrieb:


> @tommi
> 
> Nein, kann und soll man auch nicht kaufen! :sb6:
> also mit dem soll ist dann kann wieder aufgehoben
> ...


 
Gerne, bei Fragen einfach melden. 

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## winnman (5 Januar 2011)

Irgendwas mach ich falsch:

E-Plan
Autosketch
AutoCAD
Schaltschrankplanung
Baustellenbetreuung im Versorgungsgebiet
Office
SAP
Acsess
S7
Logo
WinCC flexible
WinCC
SAT/Siemens 1703
div Noststromanlagen; Woodward, . . . 
Mittelspannungsanlagen; eigentlich fast alle Hersteller
H2O Filteranlagen; Hydroelektrik, . . .
Kleinkraftwerke; S7 von mir Projektiert, . . .
Siemens USV
Klein USV
diversen anderen USV (Benning, . . .)
Kabelfehlerortung, KMW Baur leider ohne VLF
Projektierung von div Umspannwerken, MSP Netzen bis zu NSP Netzen mit deren Betreuung
Palung / Betreuung von Projekten in Arabien (KAUST, RAK Ceramics, . . .)

und vieles Mehr!!!!!!!

Und das alles mit 35k im Jahr


----------



## vierlagig (5 Januar 2011)

winnman schrieb:


> Irgendwas mach ich falsch



jopp, du machst zuviel!

ich habe die erfahrung gemacht, dass man als spezialist für ein zwei themen wesentlich besser ankommt, "als wie wenn" man auf 100 hochzeiten gleichzeitig tanzt.
mein portfolio sah vor kurzem deinem ähnlich, aber ich würde es bei keiner bewerbung mehr genauso angeben. entsprechend der ausgeschriebenen stelle pickt man sich die rosinen raus (und macht natürlich deutlich, dass man keine probleme sieht, sich in einem bestimmten zeitraum in dieses oder jenes thema einzuarbeiten) ... dann klappt es auch mal mit 36k€/a


----------



## Homer79 (6 Januar 2011)

4l kann ich nur zustimmen....mir gehts ähnlich und dann hat man zuviel gefährliches halbwissen, da man sich auf eine sache nie 100% vertiefen kann...


----------



## Mordor_FRI (6 Januar 2011)

vierlagig schrieb:


> jopp, du machst zuviel!
> 
> ich habe die erfahrung gemacht, dass man als spezialist für ein zwei themen wesentlich besser ankommt, "als wie wenn" man auf 100 hochzeiten gleichzeitig tanzt.
> mein portfolio sah vor kurzem deinem ähnlich, aber ich würde es bei keiner bewerbung mehr genauso angeben. entsprechend der ausgeschriebenen stelle pickt man sich die rosinen raus (und macht natürlich deutlich, dass man keine probleme sieht, sich in einem bestimmten zeitraum in dieses oder jenes thema einzuarbeiten) ... dann klappt es auch mal mit 36k€/a



Sofern die Firma interresiert dass du Bereiche nicht mehr machen willst. Eigentlich wurde bei mir abgesprochen nur noch E-Plan und Step7 / Logo.
Interresiert keine Sau. ( Du kannst das doch ! Geht schnell). Und wenn du nein sagst gibt gleich Diskussion mit der Führung.

Zum Thema Geld
24K / Jahr  (mehr ist bei Chefe nicht drin )
Gesundheitsbonus
Betriebsergebnissabhängiger Jahresbonus


----------



## erzteufele (6 Januar 2011)

ThorstenD2 schrieb:


> Das sind jetzt Brutto oder Netto Angaben?
> 
> Weiss mein Brutto grad nicht, Dezember Abrechnung hatte ich noch nicht in den Händen
> 
> Aber meinen Meister zu machen hat sich schon gelohnt, Chef hat 30% drauf gelegt und Kabel muss man auch nicht mehr ziehn (ausser wenn es brennt mal nen 2x2 oder Bus)



wie netto?? wer bekommt soviel netto bitte ???

so sache sind immer brutto ...


@tommi ich werde darauf zurückkommen


@winnman ich kann mir nicht vorstellen das du all diese sachen zu 100% beherrschst 

könnte jetzt aus spass auch mal sone liste auftippseln wenn man alles nimmt was man ab und zu mal machen  aber ne keine lust würd eh die hälfte vergessen


----------



## Jan (6 Januar 2011)

@ vierlagig und mordor

Bei mir kommt nach und nach auch mehr dazu.
Ursprünglich sollte ich nur Programmieren.
Nun hier mal einen Plan zeichnen, da ein Kabel ziehen, Geräte einbauen und verdrahten, und auch Terminabsprachen und organisatorische Dinge.

Solange alles in einem gewissen Rahmen bleibt, geht es noch.
Aber wie ihr schon geschrieben habt. Wenn man zu viele verschiedene Dinge machen soll, kann man sich nicht 100%ig auf eine Sache konzentrieren.

Wenn ich meine Ruhe habe und mich nur mit einem Programm befassen muss, kann ich es sauber und zügig runterprogrammieren.

Aber wenn ich ständig andere Dinge zwischendurch machen soll, dauerts schon fast doppelt so lange. Efizient ist das auch nicht.
Manchmal ist es besser für jeden Bereich einen "Experten" zu haben, als alles mit einem gewissen Halbwissen zu machen.


----------



## winnman (7 Januar 2011)

Hallo erzteufele

wer kann was zu 100%?

Mein Ursprung liegt bei der Energietechnik (Errichtung Trafostationen, Umspannwerke, Notstromanlagen) 
über die Notstromanlagen und Störungsbehebung bei den diversen Anlagen bin ich immer mehr zur Automaatisierung gekommen. 
Nach div. Störungen bei Kleinkraftwerken (Generatorschaden, Hochwasser, . . .) hab ich mehrere davon neu Automatisiert, parallel dazu diversen Neuprojektierungen, . . . . so hat sich das entwickelt.
Wenn heute bei uns was reinkommt, das keiner der entsprechenden "Fachidioten"  in seiner Schublade hat dann liegt das gleich bei mir. Aber genau das macht Spass, muss zwar natürlich für jedes neue Gewerk wider know how aufbauen aber wenns bezahlt wird warum nicht?


----------



## MeisterLampe81 (7 Januar 2011)

vierlagig schrieb:


> jopp, du machst zuviel!
> 
> ich habe die erfahrung gemacht, dass man als spezialist für ein zwei themen wesentlich besser ankommt, "als wie wenn" man auf 100 hochzeiten gleichzeitig tanzt.



Ich muß mich hier mal einschalten..

Klar braucht man für gewisse Dinge Spezialisten, aber man braucht auch Leute, die das ganze "überblicken" und sich überall reinfuchsen können.

Ich selbst bin Elektromeister (hab aber noch viele andere Scheinchen ) und bin für die Gesamten elektrotechnischen Anlagen in der Firma verantwortlich. Das fängt bei 10kV an und hört bei der Netzwerkleitung auf. Also alles.. Planen, Zeichen, kontrollieren, programmieren, Störungen beseitigen, Anlagen verbessern, Azubis gefügig machen  und ab und zu auch praktisch mitarbeiten..

Damit aber nicht genug, ich muß mich noch stellv. um die Instandhaltung, Brandschutz, Umweltschutz relevante Themen, Energiebilanzen, unsere Telefonanlage und  Hof, Haus und Gebäude kümmern und einfach nur dazu beitragen, das der ganze Laden läuft.

Natürlich gibt es tausende, die besser programmieren oder Anlagen planen können als ich, aber ich kann ganz gut das Gesamte überblicken und arbeite mich in alles zügig ein. Das Gehalt stimmt übrigens auch und ich finde es von einigen Arbeitgebern, eine frechheit, wenn sie Facharbeitern weniger als 30k zahlen. 


gruß
MeisterLampe81


----------



## maxi (9 Januar 2011)

Habe 3 von


----------



## Rainer Hönle (10 Januar 2011)

maxi schrieb:


> Habe 3 von



Wovon hast Du 3?


----------



## vierlagig (10 Januar 2011)

Rainer Hönle schrieb:


> Wovon hast Du 3?



ich nehme an Berufsbezeichnungen meint er ... maxi halt


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (10 Januar 2011)

vierlagig schrieb:


> ich nehme an Berufsbezeichnungen meint er ... maxi halt



Hallo,

ich denke er meint, dass er drei Spezialisten (Dipl.-Ing.) hat:

 - einen, der das Vesper holt 
 - einen, der die Werkstatt kehrt
 - einen, der den Abfall sortiert


----------



## erzteufele (10 Januar 2011)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich denke er meint, dass er drei Spezialisten (Dipl.-Ing.) hat:
> 
> ...



solang man sie damit nicht überfordert


----------



## Rainer Hönle (10 Januar 2011)

erzteufele schrieb:


> solang man sie damit nicht überfordert



Das hängt stark von der Fachrichtung ab. Aber da gibt es ja sicher für jedes des drei Aufgabengebiete einen Spezialisten.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (10 Januar 2011)

bei Maxi geht es immer nur um Zertifikate, also heißt es er hat 3 Zertifikate...von irgendwas


----------



## Rainer Hönle (10 Januar 2011)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> bei Maxi geht es immer nur um Zertifikate, also heißt es er hat 3 Zertifikate...von irgendwas



Da hat er sicher mehr ...


----------

